# 10fa and screen saver



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I have a R15-500 that I got in Nov of 2005 and it has been almost trouble free and I hope it stays that way. I got the 10fa update a few days ago and I always do a RBR after all updates. 10fa worked as expected, so I installed my backup Harddrive and down loaded 10fa to it. No problems and the system was restored back to the original Harddrive.
I was watching some recordings made with the 10fa software and everything worked great but when I paused the recording the screen saver never activated.
I tried turning the R15 on and off a few times but still no screen saver.

All else is working great and I know Wolfpack had the same problem.

SSTV


----------



## spaulin (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a question for you. What do you mean you install a backup hard drive? Can you explain how you did that.

Thank you,


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

sstv said:


> Hi All
> I have a R15-500 that I got in Nov of 2005 and it has been almost trouble free and I hope it stays that way. I got the 10fa update a few days ago and I always do a RBR after all updates. 10fa worked as expected, so I installed my backup Harddrive and down loaded 10fa to it. No problems and the system was restored back to the original Harddrive.
> I was watching some recordings made with the 10fa software and everything worked great but when I paused the recording the screen saver never activated.
> I tried turning the R15 on and off a few times but still no screen saver.
> ...


My screen saver quit working also. RBR does not bring it back.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Screen saver quit working on my -500 after the 10FA update also.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Same here!


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

SPAULIN
The Harddrive thing was discussed here in late spring or early summer. I will try to recap how its done.
Unplug the R15 from the wall socket, remove the 5 screws holding the upper part of the case, slide it back a little and lift up. The existing Drive is located toward the front left corner. You cant miss it.
If you have ever been inside a computer you will know what I mean.
Remove the flat IDE cable and power plug from the existing drive (be gentle, pins can get bent). Place a piece of insulating material on top of the existing drive (cardboard works). 
Take your new drive, no less then 160 gig, no more then 250 gig and plug in the IDE flat cable and the power cable then set the drive on the CARDBOARD. This places the drive directly over the existing drive. Wedge something under a corner of the new drive to allow a little ventilation on the bottom of the new drive.
Now things are a bit hazy. I think that when you turn ON the R15 the system sees it, formats and loads the software and away you go. If that dont work use the "RECORD/DOWN ARROW" command should do it.
DO NOT USE A SATA HARDDRIVE 
Remove the new drive and place it in a safe place, plug in your old drive and thats it.

SSTV


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I actually prefer to remove the existing drive from the mount and install the backup drive in the mount. Make sure you put the cover on before plugging it in.

However, there really is no need for a backup as the OS isn't stored on the HD. If the live HD dies, just grab and 160-250GB drive and replace it. When powering up do the DA/REC reformat and you're up and running.

Again, beware of the power supply. It's not shielded as PCs are. You pull the cover with power attached and brush up against the PS you end up with a dead R15 and a bit of a "tingle" yourself.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Screen saver quit working on my -500 after the 10FA update also.


Ditto

Should the D* S/W delvelopers be saying, "D'oh!"?
.
.
.
Hmmm, here's something interesting regarding this bug. My wife and I were watching Jeopardy, when she remembered she needed to call someone, so I paused Jeopardy, and that's when I realized the SS wasn't working. After my wife had been on the phone for about half an hour I went over to the remote, and pressed "List", and I left it up there knowing that the "List" would "go away eventually". I came back to my PC, and while I was sitting here looking at other posts I noticed that the SS had come up. Sure seems like it's related to the fact that I had brought up MyPlayList.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

One last thing, all this applies only if you OWN your R15. If your R15 is leased, it belongs to DTV and you should not mess with it.
SSTV


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Screen saver quit working on my -500 after the 10FA update also.


I just got the 10FA update this morning. How long should it take for the screensaver to kick in when I have my R-15 500 unit paused? This could be a real burn-in problem on my plasma TV. TIA


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I've never really timed it but I think it's about 5 minutes.


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I've never really timed it but I think it's about 5 minutes.


Thanks for your reply. Previously, it seemed to kick in faster sometimes than at others, but I also never timed it. My caller ID still works, but I haven't left it paused for five minutes to check the screensaver. Good day to you and thanks again..


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

psweig said:


> My screen saver quit working also. RBR does not bring it back.


I'm not familiar with that term or process. Help please.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Fourdogs said:


> I'm not familiar with that term or process. Help please.


Red button Reset. Open the right panel that houses the access card and hit the red button to reset your machine.


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> Red button Reset. Open the right panel that houses the access card and hit the red button to reset your machine.


Duh! LOL. You caught me asleep that time. I've had to do that many times in the 14 mos. that I've had my R-15 500. This lack of a screensaver is a pain in the butt for us that have plasma TVs. We have to worry about screen "burn in" from static images. Well, maybe next year. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Spring Rubber (Dec 9, 2006)

Gotta love that screensaver! It doesn't work when it's supposed to, yet it suddenly comes on while I'm watching live TV! >_<


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I've had an issue with the screen saver lately, here is what I have found.

HR20 was installed on Dec 31 all works well in the room that one is in.

Couples days later after watching he HDTV goodness  I go to watch FX on the R15 in my bedroom only to be greated by a 771 Searching for signal error. Well First thing I think is darn my stacker is down (ony have a single line and it's stacked) so I check it and all is fine. 

Well I decide to see if maybe it was just messed up in general so I look at even and odd transponders. Seems to be hit or miss on which work or don't I then tune to two channels I know work and hit rec on both. Check the recs and both are fine.

HMMMMM odd so I tune back to FX, nothing, reboot, same. Well I decide I will look into it tomorrow. So I switch off to Comedy Central and start watching a show. BAMM a little while later the screen saver comes on. I hit a button it goes away, Let it sit and it happens again. So I make sure both tuners are on good channels and all is just ducky from this point forward.

If I tune to a channel that gives me this message the screen saver will come on at some point. 

Wonder if this could be something like what is happening to others?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

With 106C on the -300, I've gotten the screen saver while watching an actively running recorded program. Some have reported an absence of screen saver when it should appear. 

The frustrating thing is that these opposite behaviors average out to correct behavior. I suspect that some DTV tech manager has actually reported it as zero variance from plan, on average. Sigh.


----------



## DVRRRGH (Jan 17, 2007)

SSTV & Wolffpack,

Dumb question, but will my R15 have more recording capacity if I replaced the stock drive with a 250GB drive? Or is the 100hr capacity fixed?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It's fixed. You still only get 100 hrs.


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> With 106C on the -300, I've gotten the screen saver while watching an actively running recorded program. Some have reported an absence of screen saver when it should appear.
> 
> The frustrating thing is that these opposite behaviors average out to correct behavior. I suspect that some DTV tech manager has actually reported it as zero variance from plan, on average. Sigh.


My R-15 500 screensaver does not work when it is supposed to, but today it came on while I was watching a pay-per-view preview. It was not paused at the time the screensaver activated. It looks like we have a similar problem. I will no longer use the pause function. This is just another example of screw-ups in the so-called "upgrades". Thing is, before I bought my plasma TV, the screensaver worked flawlessly. A week after I put my new plasma in service, it stopped working. If it were not such a burn-in hazzard, it would be funny.


----------

